# A Cinderella Story: Chapter 4



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ella came home from school again Friday, dead tired. She hadn't slept really well that week, but she also had so much more homework to do. And as a nice addition, she found more chores waiting for her.
"Ella," said her stepmother,"I'm going on a trip this weekend, with this politician, you remember. I'll be back on Sunday. When I come back, I want this house to be *****-and-span."
"The whole house?"
"Yes, everything. I want every room, and window, every piece of furniture cleaned."
Ella could only submit. But it would take maybe 8-10 hours to get it all done. She sighed.
"Yes, mother."
"Good."
The Prom was going to be at one of the nicest hotels in Washington DC, the Ritz-Carlton. Starting at 7 in the evening, it would last until 1 in the morning, and then the After-Prom party would be at another place in the city less expensive for the rest of the night. Jane and Joan were planning to stay the whole night. In order to be just ready, it took them many hours.
Ella was in her room doing homework, when the 2 sisters came in the room. They didn't even knock.
"Ella!" Jane said, and they stepped in, looking around. "Wow, this room is very dusty. You should keep it better."
"If I would have time after keeping up yours," Ella muttered.
"Very funny. Now, what jewelry do you have here?"
Ella's eyes flashed. "Oh no you don't. You're not taking my stuff."
"But we have nothing to wear, Ella! Just for tonight. What's this?" Joan went up to Ella's dresser and picked up a box.
"No! That's mine! It's my mother's!"
"A necklace! How beautiful!" Joan put it around her neck and looked in the mirror. "It's perfect! Just the thing to make my outfit."
"No it won't, it's better with mine. I should wear it!" Jane retorted.
The necklace was silver, with a tiny diamond as its pendant. It was the one thing Ella got from her mother's possessions that was strictly her own. No will could take it from her.
"Get off of that!" Ella stood up from her bed, and tried to grab it from her.
"Come on, Ella! Just for tonight!"
"Give me that!" Jane tried to grab it too. Now all 3 hands were trying to take it from the others.
"Get off!" Ella cried, and pulled with all her might, but Jane and Joan wouldn't let go. Suddenly, there was a snap. The necklace broke in two.
"No! Look what you've done!" she cried, and snatched the remnants. She stared at them in her hands, horrified.
"Well, that's too bad, you should have given it to us. It's useless now," and they stepped out, talking about the perfume they ought to wear.
Ella had no comeback this time. Tears came in her eyes as she stared at the 2 pieces of silver chain. She didn't leave her room until Jane and Joan left with their car to the Prom, a quarter to 7.
"Ella! I'm going now!" she heard her stepmother call up to her room a half hour later. "Remember what I said! By Sunday afternoon!"
"Yes, mother!"
Ella looked out her window, and watched her leave with her own car. Now the only car in the driveway was this rusty 20 year old black sedan, a late possession of her father, left to the mercy of fierce weather.
Ella left her attic room, and went to the living room. The house was finally quiet for once. But she was no way relieved. She fell onto the couch and cried.
"Why is life so unfair?! I hate it all!" she cried in her mind. "I have to get out of here! But I can't! There's no where to go! I'm nobody!" She lied on that couch for many minutes.
After she calmed down a bit, she thought she heard a scratching outside. She looked up, and saw the red cardinal climbing on the window screen. It was looking in at her.
"Little bird... what do you want?" she got up and looked at it.
Suddenly, she felt like letting it in. It wouldn't do any harm, she thought. So, she opened the window. To her surprise, it flew in immediately, and landed on a chair.
There was a flash, and all of a sudden, there sat a charming woman, wearing a bright red coat. Ella gasped, and braced the wall.
"Hello, Ella. Do you know who I am?"
"...No. Who are you?"
The woman smiled, and lifted her arms up in a gesture.
"I'm the answer to your prayers. I'm your fairy godmother."


----------

